# Toshiba Laptop no longer connecting to. Wireless network



## Lawrierl (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello!

We have a Toshiba Satellite L755-S5353 with Windows 7. We have had the computer over a year with no real issues. Just this morning the laptop could not connect to our wireless network. I restarted the modem and the Linksys router and it didn't help. I am able to log on to the network with this iPad and with my daughter's school laptop. 
The laptop in question shows our network in the list of available connections. I can attempt a connection, but I get "windows was unable to connect to BFLSG". When I hit "troubleshoot problem", it says that it cannot identify the problem.
We tried recovering to a system version from yesterday but that didn't work either.
One note is that our Norton Antivirus recently expired. I was planning to renew this week but now am unable to connect to the Internet to do so. Could this be part of the problem?
Thanks for your assistance!
Becky


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> One note is that our Norton Antivirus recently expired. I was planning to renew this week but now am unable to connect to the Internet to do so. Could this be part of the problem?


 yes remove it , using a removal tool , which you will need to download via a different pc and copy across to the faulty PC 

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Norton Removal Tool *
I would recommend that you restart the PC and run the removal tool for a second time - I have found instances where the removal tool needs to be run twice to fully remove all traces of norton and symantec from the PC
https://www-secure.symantec.com/nor...t=Norton Core&pvid=f-core-cur&version=current

All Versions - The Norton Removal Tool uninstalls all Norton 2010/2009/2008/2007/2006/2005/2004/2003 products, Norton 360 and Norton SystemWorks 12.0 from your computer.
|MG| Norton Removal Tool 20.0.0.21 Download

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

there are alternatives to norton if required - and some are free


----------



## Lawrierl (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks so much for the link. I downloaded the Norton removal software and removed all traces! Upon restarting I tried to connect again to no avail. Not sure what is going on 
Any other ideas? I am open!
Also should I be installing another antivirus right now? And you said there were some good free ones you could recommend?
Thanks! 
Becky


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

try a tcp/ip reset 

Lets see an xirrus and an ipconfig /all from the PC now 

*--------------------------------------------------------------*
i'm not an expert here - but if you look through the security forum, you will see a lot of recommendations for windows 7/vista

The windows 7/vista firewall is considered adequate and especially if you are connected behind a router.
Have a read in our "general security" forum and look for the advice from our security gurus.

Several excellent free antivirus programs are available (But you should only ever have 1 on the PC at a time otherwise this can cause issues ).

*Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE) * I personally use and install in the computers that I work on.
Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows
If you are using windows 8 - you already have this product and its now called windows defender (different to the earlier windows versions, also known as "windows defender")

*Avast*
avast! Free Antivirus | Download Antivirus Protection Software

*AntiVir*
|MG| Avira Free Antivirus 2013 13.0.0.2890 Download

EST Nod 32 also gets a lot of very good reviews although it is not free
*ESET NOD32*
Award-Winning Antivirus, Antispyware and Antispam | ESET

these Two programs are also recommended to be on the PC and can be on with any of the above antivirus programs. 

*Malwarebytes* I personally use and install in the computers that I work on.
Malwarebytes : Malwarebytes Anti-Malware PRO removes malware including viruses, spyware, worms and trojans, plus it protects your computer

*superantispyware* I personally use and install in the computers that I work on.
SUPERAntiSpyware - Downloads


*--------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
How to reset Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

This should also work for windows 8
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus
Direct link to the program is here Wi-Fi Inspector Confirmation

_{If the above link does not work heres another link Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector | PCWorld}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*
To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99 

if you want to optimise base station position and signal strength / dead spots use
AP Grapher - Mac OS X AirPort Stumbler and Wireless Graphing Software which has a graph function to monitor signal
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Lawrierl (Jan 3, 2013)

TCP/IP Stack Repair

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.


C:\windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Interface, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.


C:\windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
There's no user specified settings to be reset.


C:\windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
There's no user specified settings to be reset.
(I ran this before I knew I needed to copy so this is second time)

C:\windows\system32>

****************************************************
IPCONFIG

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : TheRayFamily
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D0-DF-9A-E1-8E-C4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : NB7WDS.COM
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8152/8158 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-9A-8F-A5-7C-A9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8188CE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D0-DF-9A-E1-8E-C4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{CDBF2A79-11F1-47F0-9587-B59114E62615}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6D7FF5CA-A786-4A3A-8B15-16E27B28E57F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.NB7WDS.COM:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

******************************************************
I got a fatal error running Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. I downloaded the file on my daughter's school PC>=. I then tried to transfer the file to the affected PC and run it. When I opened program on the affected PC it would not work it appeared to try to download additional data and stopped at "Installing Necessary Components for .NET Framework. Am I missing something?

Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Lawrierl (Jan 3, 2013)

I am still getting the .NET error, but when I run Xirrus I can now see some data. So, here is the screenshot. Our network is BFLSG. I cannot figure out how to put the screenshot in this text box, so it is attached. Let me know if there is something else I need to do!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

so the wireless is picking up signals 

not sure why the error - but you do need ,net framework to run

if you connect the PC to the router with a cable does it work ?

lets see the services
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Status of Services*

We would like to see some status information for each of the services listed below. 

To do this goto

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*SERVICES.MSC* 

*OR*
Control Panel>
Administrative Tools> 
Services>

then for each of the services listed below - Please post back the following status information;
If the service is set to Started or Stopped 
*and* 
If the service is set to Automatic or Manual


COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Windows 7 & Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation


If any of those services are not started/running, 
then right click on the service 
then from the menu choose *properties* and now check the dependencies. 

for each dependency entry - Check each of one of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running/starting.

---------


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

May also be worth copying across and running the appropriate version of .NET Framework Repair Tool as Windows Updates should have your .NET Framework up to v4.5 for Win7 Version 2 of the Microsoft .NET Framework repair tool is available as WiFi Inspector just needs a min of v2.0 - but it will need an Internet connection to effect any updates.

You may be able to get a LAN connection by wiring the L755 to your daughter's laptop and using that as its Access Point.

If all of the services are started, then copying across (if the laptop AP doesn't work) MiniToolBox Download and posting the output with these boxes ticked may show up something.

Report IE Proxy Settings
Report FF Proxy Settings (If using FireFox)
List Last 10 Event Viewer Errors
List Devices (Only Problems)
List Minidump Files


----------



## Lawrierl (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi! Sorry for the delayed response! Long weekend.

Firstly, my internet access IS restored when I use a cable and plu directly into my router.

Secondly, I was able to get .NET installed and the repair tool was used. 

Thirdly, here are my Services Results the only thing that wasn't started was the Computer Browser. I was unableto check all the dependencies, only those in the services list. Not sure how to check others:

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)- started, automatic
Computer Browser- no status (blank), manual
Dependencies: 
Server-- 
Security Accounts Manager (Remote Procedure Call (started/automatic)> DCOM Server Process Launcher(started/automatic), RPC Endpoint Manager(started automatic)) 
Server SMB 1.xxx Driver (Server SMB 2.xxx Driver>srvnet). 

Workstation--
Browser Support Driver, Network Store Interface Service (NSI proxy service driver), SMB 1.x Mini Redirector (SMB MiniRedirector Wrapper and Engine>Redirected Buffering Sub System>Mup), SMB 2.0 Mini Redirector (SMB MiniRedirector Wrapper and Engine>Redirected Buffering Sub System>Mup).


DHCP Client-started, automatic
DNS Client- started, automatic
Network Connections- started, manual
Network Location Awareness- started, automatic
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)- started, automatic
Server-started, automatic
TCP/IP Netbios helper- started, automatic
Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only)
WLAN AutoConfig ( Windows 7 & Vista wireless configurations only)- started, automatic
Workstation-started, automatic

Here are the Results for the minitool box download:
MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 25-11-2012
Ran by The Ray Family (administrator) on 07-01-2013 at 12:57:44
Running from "C:\Users\The Ray Family\Downloads"
Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (X64)
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

========================= IE Proxy Settings: ============================== 

Proxy is not enabled.
No Proxy Server is set.

========================= FF Proxy Settings: ============================== 


========================= Event log errors: ===============================

Application errors:
==================
Error: (01/07/2013 00:49:54 PM) (Source: Toshiba App Place) (User: )
Description: System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: Number must be either non-negative and less than or equal to Int32.MaxValue or -1.
Parameter name: dueTime
Stack Trace:
at System.Threading.Timer..ctor(TimerCallback callback, Object state, Int32 dueTime, Int32 period)
at System.Timers.Timer.set_Enabled(Boolean value)
at SnappCloud.ActivationReminder.AraClient.PostInit()
at SnappCloud.ActivationReminder.Program.Main(String[] args)

Error: (01/07/2013 00:49:41 PM) (Source: WinMgmt) (User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (01/06/2013 01:15:28 PM) (Source: Customer Experience Improvement Program) (User: )
Description: 80004005

Error: (01/06/2013 11:50:58 AM) (Source: Toshiba App Place) (User: )
Description: System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: Number must be either non-negative and less than or equal to Int32.MaxValue or -1.
Parameter name: dueTime
Stack Trace:
at System.Threading.Timer..ctor(TimerCallback callback, Object state, Int32 dueTime, Int32 period)
at System.Timers.Timer.set_Enabled(Boolean value)
at SnappCloud.ActivationReminder.AraClient.PostInit()
at SnappCloud.ActivationReminder.Program.Main(String[] args)

Error: (01/06/2013 11:50:32 AM) (Source: WinMgmt) (User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (01/05/2013 10:03:39 AM) (Source: Toshiba App Place) (User: )
Description: System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: Number must be either non-negative and less than or equal to Int32.MaxValue or -1.
Parameter name: dueTime
Stack Trace:
at System.Threading.Timer..ctor(TimerCallback callback, Object state, Int32 dueTime, Int32 period)
at System.Timers.Timer.set_Enabled(Boolean value)
at SnappCloud.ActivationReminder.AraClient.PostInit()
at SnappCloud.ActivationReminder.Program.Main(String[] args)

Error: (01/05/2013 10:03:35 AM) (Source: WinMgmt) (User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (01/04/2013 03:39:57 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service) (User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: m->NextScheduledSPRetry 15554

Error: (01/04/2013 03:39:57 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service) (User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: m->NextScheduledEvent 15554

Error: (01/04/2013 03:39:57 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service) (User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: Continuously busy for more than a second


System errors:
=============
Error: (01/05/2013 10:03:24 AM) (Source: EventLog) (User: )
Description: The previous system shutdown at 9:27:15 AM on ?1/?5/?2013 was unexpected.

Error: (01/03/2013 11:57:34 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Common Client Job Manager Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 120000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

Error: (01/03/2013 11:53:00 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Common Client Job Manager Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 120000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

Error: (01/03/2013 11:53:00 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Norton Internet Security service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 120000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

Error: (01/02/2013 07:05:04 PM) (Source: DCOM) (User: )
Description: {4EB61BAC-A3B6-4760-9581-655041EF4D69}

Error: (01/02/2013 11:29:55 AM) (Source: DCOM) (User: )
Description: {AB8902B4-09CA-4BB6-B78D-A8F59079A8D5}

Error: (01/02/2013 07:34:59 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: The Google Update Service (gupdate) service failed to start due to the following error: 
%%109

Error: (01/02/2013 07:34:59 AM) (Source: DCOM) (User: )
Description: 109gupdate/comsvc{4EB61BAC-A3B6-4760-9581-655041EF4D69}

Error: (01/02/2013 07:34:54 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction response from the FlipShare Service service.

Error: (12/29/2012 11:03:42 AM) (Source: Service Control Manager) (User: )
Description: A timeout (30000 milliseconds) was reached while waiting for a transaction response from the PCCUJobMgr service.


Microsoft Office Sessions:
=========================
Error: (01/07/2013 00:49:54 PM) (Source: Toshiba App Place)(User: )
Description: System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: Number must be either non-negative and less than or equal to Int32.MaxValue or -1.
Parameter name: dueTime
Stack Trace:
at System.Threading.Timer..ctor(TimerCallback callback, Object state, Int32 dueTime, Int32 period)
at System.Timers.Timer.set_Enabled(Boolean value)
at SnappCloud.ActivationReminder.AraClient.PostInit()
at SnappCloud.ActivationReminder.Program.Main(String[] args)

Error: (01/07/2013 00:49:41 PM) (Source: WinMgmt)(User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (01/06/2013 01:15:28 PM) (Source: Customer Experience Improvement Program)(User: )
Description: 80004005

Error: (01/06/2013 11:50:58 AM) (Source: Toshiba App Place)(User: )
Description: System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: Number must be either non-negative and less than or equal to Int32.MaxValue or -1.
Parameter name: dueTime
Stack Trace:
at System.Threading.Timer..ctor(TimerCallback callback, Object state, Int32 dueTime, Int32 period)
at System.Timers.Timer.set_Enabled(Boolean value)
at SnappCloud.ActivationReminder.AraClient.PostInit()
at SnappCloud.ActivationReminder.Program.Main(String[] args)

Error: (01/06/2013 11:50:32 AM) (Source: WinMgmt)(User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (01/05/2013 10:03:39 AM) (Source: Toshiba App Place)(User: )
Description: System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: Number must be either non-negative and less than or equal to Int32.MaxValue or -1.
Parameter name: dueTime
Stack Trace:
at System.Threading.Timer..ctor(TimerCallback callback, Object state, Int32 dueTime, Int32 period)
at System.Timers.Timer.set_Enabled(Boolean value)
at SnappCloud.ActivationReminder.AraClient.PostInit()
at SnappCloud.ActivationReminder.Program.Main(String[] args)

Error: (01/05/2013 10:03:35 AM) (Source: WinMgmt)(User: )
Description: //./root/CIMV2SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 990x80041003

Error: (01/04/2013 03:39:57 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service)(User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: m->NextScheduledSPRetry 15554

Error: (01/04/2013 03:39:57 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service)(User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: m->NextScheduledEvent 15554

Error: (01/04/2013 03:39:57 PM) (Source: Bonjour Service)(User: )
Description: Task Scheduling Error: Continuously busy for more than a second


========================= Devices: ================================

========================= Minidump Files ==================================

No minidump file found


**** End of log ****


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Did you try to start the Computer Browser ?

I think that the Snappcloud Activation Reminder is something in the Startup menu which you can untick via typing *msconfig* from Start > Enter

As you no longer have an active AV installed, then it would be prudent to install something like MSE as it is unwise to have an Internet connection without an active AV Microsoft Security Essentials | Protect against viruses, spyware, and other malware then run a scan with it after updating its definitions - unless you're planning to renew NIS now that you have a wired connection.

After you have run a scan with whatever, then run this ESET services recovery tool http://kb.eset-la.com/library/ESET/KB Team Only/Malware/ServicesRepair.exe

Did you lose connectivity shortly after NIS expired and have you tried for a wireless connection when booted up in Safe Mode with Networking ?


----------

